# Hiro and his stick.....



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Hiro and his stick.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Does Hiro bring it back to you to throw again? Sissy likes us to throw it but doesn't want to give it back...


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2: FABULOUS photos! :clap2:

What a treat to see!:kiss:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I LOVE these pictures! Hiro is beautiful!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

OMG, once again, your pictures are awesome! WHat do you do with all of them? Do you ever get bad ones??? Tell me again what lens you are using....


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow, Hiro's coat is amazing!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pictures....it is fun to see him have so much fun.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Great pictures! Kubrick is just as happy with a stick... remind me again why we buy them toys? :suspicious:


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

@Marie

He brings the stick back.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OH Ans, your pics of Hiro are such a pleasure to see. He is a gorgeous dog and full of joy and life. What a lovely coat and attitude too !


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

I LOVE it!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Gee do you think he loves sticks? What fun. And I agree, he has a beautiful coat.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you all!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Looks like you have a beautiful...special...adorable little Hav 
Your pictures are always wonderful.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Hiro is adorable, so happy and gorgeous coat! I love all the pictures thanks for sharing =)


----------

